# Suggestions needed for buying a good earphone



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jul 16, 2014)

budget :- within 1500 rs /
Usage :- for laptop as well as Mobile 
My choice of music is wide. (not trying to be corny  ).from Pyassa of Gurudutt sahab to Ghulam ali ,ghazals (i short except 90's ) all are in my playlist.I hear 2 pac to eminem or whiz khalifa.linkin,Pink floyd,Nirvana ,Bohemia etc (enough ?  )

I have been looking around for suggestions in different threads within my Budget.now i am totally confused.which one i should buy.within this range ,i know i won;t get the best of the pairs.but the beat within this is what i am seeking for 

i have few options in my mind like COWON em1 (see lof od people pitching for it ) ,Senneheiser CX 180 (has great reviews on websites ), Tekfusion Twinwoofers .
i always wanted to buy skullcandy as my next earphone but i don;t see it's name in any of the recommendations  .maybe i was more hyped about it .
Now please help me in buying the beat one among those or anyother you suggest.i will buy the one with most +vs reviews 

Thank you Bosses.Peace


----------



## sandynator (Jul 16, 2014)

Adding Rs.500 more you can get T peos Popular & Tank.


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jul 17, 2014)

i won't be able to brother.little tight on budget.can't we have best among these three ? 
waiting for more +1 's


----------



## sandynator (Jul 17, 2014)

soundmagic es20 is getting good reviews do check it else cowon EM1.

cowon em1 with mic @972 & without mic @765 on proaudiohome.com

SoundMagic ES20 Sound Isolating Earphones - Buy Online @ Rs.1259/- | Snapdeal


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jul 18, 2014)

sandynator said:


> soundmagic es20 is getting good reviews do check it else cowon EM1.
> 
> cowon em1 with mic @972 & without mic @765 on proaudiohome.com
> 
> SoundMagic ES20 Sound Isolating Earphones - Buy Online @ Rs.1259/- | Snapdeal



Bhai isme feel ni aa rahi.feels like a small umbrella kind.no offense 

confused in cowon em1 with mic or twinwoofer.twinwoofer has so many positive reviews here.but some have been really critical about it.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 18, 2014)

Cowon EM1 is better any day than those Tekfusion Twinwoofers...


----------



## sandynator (Jul 18, 2014)

Sankalp Tripathi said:


> Bhai isme feel ni aa rahi.feels like a small umbrella kind.no offense
> 
> confused in cowon em1 with mic or twinwoofer.twinwoofer has so many positive reviews here.but some have been really critical about it.



Finally its your call we have listed best possible options..

first model/lot of twinwoofer had many failure rate... check the reviews take your call.


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you Sandynator and Powerhoney for your kind suggestions. I really thought about twinwoofers but let's see how COWON works first.plus i had to be tight on budget this time.hopefully i will try to  buy better or high end headphones once i get my Job 

Patience got the better of me .placed order for Cowon em1 with mic .hope,it works good and snapdeal doesn;t mess up or else the blame will be on PowerHoney


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 18, 2014)

^^ +1!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 18, 2014)

Congrats. I was going to suggest the Sony MH1C, the best known secret or whatever, according to Hi-Fi.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 18, 2014)

Sankalp Tripathi said:


> Thank you Sandynator and Powerhoney for your kind suggestions. I really thought about twinwoofers but let's see how COWON works first.plus i had to be tight on budget this time.hopefully i will try to  buy better or high end headphones once i get my Job
> 
> Patience got the better of me .placed order for Cowon em1 with mic .hope,it works good and snapdeal doesn;t mess up or else the blame will be on PowerHoney
> 
> View attachment 14581



Why not from proaudiohome???
Cowon EM1 In-Ear Headphone with Mic and Remote


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jul 18, 2014)

I did not see that  but they don't have black ones na


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Aug 8, 2014)

Bhailog do we need to burnout or something with this earphone too ? i mean sometimes when i plug them in my lappi a weird sound comes and the sound becomes slow and then loud .quite weird :/


----------

